# Tired of my unreliable modern cooktop so I bought this......



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

when I built my house 9 or so years ago, I really wanted a red stove. REALLY wanted one. But they were so expensive. I settled on a nice 36" gas cooktop. I love it....it cooks really well and is nice to look at but the knobs on the front are all breaking due to a defect. I called GE and found out new knobs were $120 EACH!!!!! So I started looking at what other parts would cost and about fell over. I won't be able to afford to fix it when it needs fixing and really don't know that I want to. 

well then a friend showed me a picture of her range. A 1950 Chambers....in red. I fell in love and started dreaming about owning such a range. Well a few weeks later, she sent me a link to one that was for sale on Craigslist in New York. long story short....it's in a cargo trailer right now, and will arrive in South Carolina next week.

It doesn't need much done cosmetically. I will refurbish the functional gas part of it to make it safe, but it came from a bed and breakfast so that may have already been done. I'll find out soon enough. 

I am really looking forward to leaning how to cook on this beautiful red beast of a stove. Isn't she just lovely? Her name is Lorraine.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow, that is a beauty!! Congratulations!! You'll have to be sure and post more pics when you've got it comfortably ensconced in your own kitchen.  I bet you love it!!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks. If people are interested, I'll post photos of the restoration. I plan to take all the sheet metal off of the outside. I'll re insulate with new rock wool and re-do all the gas lines. Anything painted inside will be sandblasted and repainted. might get a few things rechromed as needed. I really won't know what is needed until she arrives next week. 

And then there is the kitchen. I have a cooktop that will be removed from the granite, I'll cut an opening in the granite and remove the base cabinets that are there now. It's going to be a project, that's for sure. but will be so worth it.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Those are fantastic stoves. A friend who is a minimalist has one. They use the well to heat rocks and the space around the burners to charcoal egg shells for a filtration system.

There's a number of places that have the parts. Unlike the throwaway appliances sold today, the old stoves were built to last forever. If it was in use, I doubt you have to do anything. Just make sure you have enough strong backs to move it when it arrives.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I think your restoration project would be very interesting to follow! If you're willing, I'd love to be a sticky beak and watch. 

Some years ago I had an old Wedgewood stove, about the same age as your Chambers -- maybe even a few years older. I loved that thing. It had a massive griddle in the middle and wonderful, reliable gas burners. I won't say what I spent to have a comparable modern stove in my home now, but I can tell you I'd have been just as happy with another one of those older models! 

Yours is just beautiful!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

This one has a huge griddle too! and under the griddle is a broiler. And there is a thermo-well at the back right corner where you can put things down in to cook them. You can use just the pilot light and it's a slow cooker, or you can use the burner. you can even bake stuff in there! I can't wait to use it. The griddle will be especially nice.


----------



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think you are right. If it was used in a bed and breakfast it is probably already refurbished. But, make sure.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Awesome! I will want one and a matching Fridge in Turquoise . I believe Rachael Ray has the retro appliances on her show....I know one of those cooking women has it anyway.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Mama had a Chambers stove when I was a kid. She'd actually won it in a jingles contest they used to have back in the 40s and 50s. Ours was white. Mama made yogurt back in the 50s (before yogurt was 'cool') using the deep well. And Daddy cooked pancakes on the griddle every Sunday morning. 

Good memories. I've been kicking myself for years, for not asking for it when Daddy sold the house after Mama died. It's an awesome stove.

Congrats on your 'new' stove.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh my goodness! She is beautiful... Congratulations, I hope she cooks as nice as she looks!! jealous...


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

Beautiful!! I have an old O'Keefe & Merritt from the 50's and wouldn't get rid of it for anything. It's not as wonderful as yours, but it works even if the power goes out, which is good. Mine is a bit different from most - the left side, which looks like another oven, is a room heater, complete with fan. In my old house, that is a great thing. I've never seen another like it. It also has the griddle in the middle. There are a couple of sites online of business's that refurbish such appliances, and sell parts. I'm sure you've already looked!


----------

